# BlackLine Plows



## Morbertson

I've seen a few posts about BlackLine plows being too pricey. BlackLine has an awesome sale right now. I bought the 72" system that is usually $1319 for $899.00.
I thought I would let you guys know.


----------



## sublime68charge

Thanks for the heads up and give us a report when you've down some plowing with the Plow.

I looked at Blackline plows but the Price got me and I ended up with the Moose brand instead.

sublime out


----------



## EaTmYtAiLpIpEs

those blackline plows look really nice. I was gonna get one But I figured I could get a 54" farmall plow for $20 and an extra $40 I made my own that looks like a moose/cycle country plow.


----------



## jryden145

The black line plow we bought was a huge piece of crap. The controller broke and the plow cracked on the top where the acctuator mounts. The controller wasnt a big deal, except you have to buy the entire harness to get the controller.


----------



## nick858

jryden145;562662 said:


> The black line plow we bought was a huge piece of crap. The controller broke and the plow cracked on the top where the acctuator mounts. The controller wasnt a big deal, except you have to buy the entire harness to get the controller.


Ill agree with this. I bought the 72 for a Polaris Ranger. The plow was very slow, and even with a deep cycle marine battery, used more power than the alternator could keep up with. I had issues with the mount, had to have a welder make it fit, then the actuator and wiring, After a bunch of phone calls, I put it on a pallet and shipped it back. In the companies defense, they did give me my money back.


----------



## Petr51488

I'll back up the post about the electrical wiring. Mine fried when i was using it one time. I could have been that i had it all in a bag to keep it from getting wet (got hot maybe) and melted/smoked. Since then, i made my own switch, and hooked up a fuse to it. The screws allways come loose from my mounting plate. There has to be a better way of rigging up the mounting plate without making it permanent. I'll work something out.


----------



## Rincon03

Hey Petr51488,
What was involved in the rewire? I'm thinking about getting a Blackline plow but it doesn't have the harness on it, Just the plug off the motor.
Do these motor reverse by applying a negative voltage since it's just a two wire to the motor?
Or does anyone know what the harness costs?

Thanks,
Andy


----------



## Kason & Riley

I have two 60" Blackline plows for sale one is for parts the other comes with power angle and controller . You would need to buy the mount from Blackline. Both for $1300.


----------



## Rincon03

*Black Line*

Well I just got back from buying it. I just couldn't go wrong - or at least don't think I did.
It looks like new, just didn't have the harness and the mount. I'd have to buy the mount anyways. 
I called the factory and the mount and harness comes to $215. I bought the plow for $400 so for $615 I have a almost new 60" Black Line plow. That alot better than the $1300+ on the site 
Hey Kason & Riley let me know if you want to split up that package - Power angle seem like it would be nice


----------



## Sidewalk King

I heard the Blackline was a piece of crap from my dealer they said the one they were going to use to plow their lot broke the first hour they used it. I was told they had hundreds of customer with problems so the distributer took them out of the catalog and now you can only get them online.


----------



## Rincon03

I hope not. Mine is installed and sitting in my garage all ready for the snow. When talking with a guy at Blackline he seemed really good. I told him about the slightly used one and was worried about the motor since I needed the wiring harness. He told me that if I purchase the wiring harness and mounting plate from him/Blackline he would warranty the motor. Well I purchased the plow and the harness & mount from Blackline. Once I got it all wired it seemed to work - time will tell.


----------



## Rincon03

*Works*

Well I had the chance to plow my driveway 2 times last night and once this morning.

The Black line plow works fine but is a little tough to get use to having to raise it a little once you start hitting. My driveway is gravel and un even. On a paved driveway it'd be great.
I'm getting pretty good with it. I did almost shear off one of the pins when I caught edge.


----------



## blackdogdm

*float brackets for blackline*

Contact Allied Transportation in Michigan about a float bracket that attaches in the lift mechanism of the blackline plows. It will allow the blade to follow the contour of the ground better and not dig in once you have a good base established.


----------



## Badgerland WI

I'd like to know how many of the older complaints were regarding the old-style 1-1/4" mounts (which were VERY problematic and weak in design). Black Line improved the design to the 2" mount which has proven to be much sturdier. I have not run into any problems so far with plows I've had and installed.

I did happen to have a guy stop and have me look at 60" installed on an ATV that was improperly installed and a simple wiring harness totally jacked. 

I know quite a few people that have had fine experience with Black Line plows.


----------



## Badgerland WI

Kason & Riley;573608 said:


> I have two 60" Blackline plows for sale one is for parts the other comes with power angle and controller . You would need to buy the mount from Blackline. Both for $1300.


If you still have these plows, send me an email: [email protected]


----------



## BTM Lawn

*Blackline*

I have had mine for 3 years. I have the 52 inch with hyd angle. Also I have had to do multiple repairs and improvements like improve welds repaint and replace 1=1/4 reciever with solid stock.

I was just pushing 10 inches of snow on side walks with no problem.:yow!:


----------



## speedy

blackdogdm, what does that 'float' attachment look like? Anybody have one they can take pics of and post?


----------



## IPLOWSNO

well ill say it looks awesome in red and black imo


----------



## BTM Lawn

*scraper edge*

I have just fabricated a reversable scraper edge for my 52 inch works great.


----------



## BTM Lawn

Cost me a total of $ 30 and is 3 inches wide.


----------



## Morbertson

*Blackline plow*

So, I have used the plow and it is awesome. I called Blackline and they informed me that this summer they will have a V-Plow and a completely hydraulic plow. I will have to agree that the up and down actuator is a bit slower than I would prefer. But overall the Blackline plow is the best I have seen. Can't wait for the full hydraulic system, it will be much faster and it will have a float mode too.


----------



## Badgerland WI

Yepp...thats the word on the street. I know that we're anxiously awaiting a final release date on both products. Blackline wanted to take Allied's design to a new level with the full hydraulic (Allied does not offer power angle). If the final product is up to snuff, it's going to be a great product and should stand-up to use & abuse with a long awaited true float incorporated.

Glad your enjoying the new plow set-up!


----------



## BTM Lawn

I cant wait since I live in michigan I am going to see if I can get one for this season.


----------



## Rincon03

*Update*

Well I have had to re-weld a few section and now have two actuators that have stripper ball sockets rendering my plow setup kind of useless. I was given the manufacturer from Black line to see if I could get replacement parts. Well NOPE. It's considered there newer style actuator so it needs to be sent back for repairs. I e-chatted with this tech and was told due to the way it's being used in the Black line setup no matter what it will fail. Nice to know ;(
Well I'm going to see if I can get that brass ball socket brazed to the lower harden steel piston rod - since I have nothing to lose. 
a complete hydraulic setup would be sweet but I'm betting the price will be high.

Andy


----------



## fercho1

i would like to get one here in jersey, is there a web site or something to go to? any help would be appreciated


----------

